# JD 4840. Not the smartest thing that I have ever done.



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My thought process went like this.

I need a new to me level. There was one up for auction online from a neighbor that is retiring. I was watching the auction as it neared closing time. I noticed that the level was gaining speed and price rapidly so I was killing time watching some tractors go. 3 tractors were next in line. 2 JD 4840's and a 4440. The price was stupid low.

I have been thinking of getting a 3X3 square baler and wondering if my 4440 would pull it. I had an epiphany. I put in a bid on the 4840 with duals and ended up buying it.

My wife called this morning to inform me that the tractor I bought is the only one with oil puddles under it, in a line of 6 or 7 tractors. My brother went over to drive it home and said it fired right up, 41 degrees outside, drove well and looked great. He also said the oil was coming from the steering box seal, and a leaking seal on the back of the tractor.

Looks like I made out like a bandit.....again.

'81 4840 w/ 8 speed PS. 2 remotes. 10K hours. Duals in good shape, decent cab. 103 gallon fuel tank that is going to hurt to fill up. 180HP.

I gave up on the level.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What did the level go for? How about your new tractor?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

mbauction.com >Past auctions (tab upper right side) >Ron Scott retirement auction.

The 14' level, made locally 20 years ago, went for $4625.00

There was a local man that made several models of his design of level that are very popular still today. they command high prices any time they come up for sale.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I had to do a double take. I was picturing a level. As in what a carpenter would use. Took me 2 times through to locate the land leveler.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

The Hesston swather was a nice unit, but a little higher than I wanted to pay.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> I had to do a double take. I was picturing a level. As in what a carpenter would use. Took me 2 times through to locate the land leveler.


Now that is funny!

I should have specified I guess. Sometimes I forgot that we call things by different names in different parts of the world.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> Now that is funny!
> 
> I should have specified I guess. Sometimes I forgot that we call things by different names in different parts of the world.


I didn't look at the site but thought that was a lot of money for a level. Must be unique.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

What did the 4840 and the other tractors bring?

We have almost the same tractor as far as hours go. Mine has 3 remotes though. Recently took the duals off and widened the inners out a ways.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

4840 - 12650, 4840 - 12810, 4440 - 14350, IH 1456- 7600, Farmall 806 - 3100, McCormick 400 - 2100


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> 4840 - 12650, 4840 - 12810, 4440 - 14350, IH 1456- 7600, Farmall 806 - 3100, McCormick 400 - 2100


I wished they were closer, I would have been on one of the 4840 and that 1456 like a cheap suit to me that is dirt cheap


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

snowball said:


> I wished they were closer, I would have been on one of the 4840 and that 1456 like a cheap suit to me that is dirt cheap


That is exactly what I was thinking Snowball.

The cheapest horsepower that I have ever bought. The only things that brought good money, to me, was the baler, the swather, and the irrigation tubes. The tractors went significantly undervalue from what I can determine.

I am not sure about the online auction craze. This was online only and I think that it cost the owner some money in lost profits. They had a few "preview" days but overall I don't think the online only option is the way to go because people like to gather around and bid on equipment that they are looking at. Maybe I am old school, but it just seems different to me.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

My 4840 I payed 11,500 for private treaty. I think online auctions are great, lots more eyes watching.

Trey


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I feel the same as you, Lostin55 , I don't play the online bid game for a few reason 1 the info that you have to give makes me nervous good way for ID theft and I don't fully understand the last min. bidding cause I'am on a satellite fed internet and it can be slow and undependable at times my luck I would be close to a good buy and it wouldn't send my bid in time.. Plus I want to see what I'am bidding on or atleast have some un bias eyes looking it over for me that I can trust. I've read a story or 2 about guys buying on line and finding out the are liens against the item or the pictures didn't show some dents parts missing or damaged areas... It's just not for me.. I'am old school too I guess...I didn't review the auction so I'am guessing your 4840 is around the same $ as the others... I'am waiting for TxJim to weight in He knows his JD Iron pretty well.. Me I like the 4840s They kinda got somewhat of a bad review , But back in the day they were darn good tractors you could make 240 hp out of one and it would hold up the 8 SP PS you have to like it or you hate it, but for haying they are ok in my book. junker's in my area bring that 15 to 18000 $ a good one is around 22 to 24000 if you can find one. my 1st tractor was a 1456 so I have a special love for them , a rough one if you can even find one is 12k a useable one is 17k a nice one 25k


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think less than $13k for a 4840 is a good buy if one needs the HP but doesn't need the 540 rpm pto shaft. JD 40-55 series tractors sure don't have much ELECTRONICS to contend with such as the newer models. JD 40 series rowcrop tractors weren't nick named the "iron horse" for no good reason.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I think less than $13k for a 4840 is a good buy if one needs the HP but doesn't need the 540 rpm pto shaft. JD 40-55 series tractors sure don't have much ELECTRONICS to contend with such as the newer models. JD 40 series rowcrop tractors weren't nick named the "iron horse" for no good reason.


The 3 X 3 balers that I have been looking at have the 1000 rpm pto. I have 2 smaller tractors with a 540 on them, a '72 model 4000 and a '81 4440. This should run any big baler and accumulator that I can put behind it without any issue at all. It may even be a little overkill, then again I run an inline small square with the 4440.

I do not mind not having the electronics to contend with at all as long as the lights and fan work I am happy.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

snowball said:


> I feel the same as you, Lostin55 , I don't play the online bid game for a few reason 1 the info that you have to give makes me nervous good way for ID theft and I don't fully understand the last min. bidding cause I'am on a satellite fed internet and it can be slow and undependable at times my luck I would be close to a good buy and it wouldn't send my bid in time.. Plus I want to see what I'am bidding on or atleast have some un bias eyes looking it over for me that I can trust. I've read a story or 2 about guys buying on line and finding out the are liens against the item or the pictures didn't show some dents parts missing or damaged areas... It's just not for me.. I'am old school too I guess...I didn't review the auction so I'am guessing your 4840 is around the same $ as the others... I'am waiting for TxJim to weight in He knows his JD Iron pretty well.. Me I like the 4840s They kinda got somewhat of a bad review , But back in the day they were darn good tractors you could make 240 hp out of one and it would hold up the 8 SP PS you have to like it or you hate it, but for haying they are ok in my book. junker's in my area bring that 15 to 18000 $ a good one is around 22 to 24000 if you can find one. my 1st tractor was a 1456 so I have a special love for them , a rough one if you can even find one is 12k a useable one is 17k a nice one 25k


If I had never laid eyes on the tractor I would never have bid on it. I know the man that owned it and also know how he cares for his equipment. I have never been around this particular tractor, other than seeing it working in the field, but I know he kept it operable and serviced. That being said, I also know that there is going to be some stuff that will drive me nuts until I get it right.

I had never even thought about the lien stuff and I think that is a good point to bring up when talking about online auctions.

As to the operating an older tractor, this is about as good a tractor as I have ever spent much time in so I have no worries there. I have never been spoiled by all of the new stuff on tractors. I save the spoiled stuff for my pickups which I spend a good bit more time in. Someday maybe I will trade a couple off and get a really nice one. Maybe.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well Lostin55, the lein deal I over the yrs know a few people that got screwed by liers, But I'am a member of another forum and just about 6 weeks ago a guy started a thread about a 80k tractor he bought on CL, the just of the story the bankruptcy court showed up with the sheriff, toke the tractor and he thinks he might not get anything, well a few more posts went up and 4 or 5 guys stated they got screwed in online auctions.. It just isn't my cup of tea ..but seems to be trendy though... I knew TxJim would weigh in .. I totally agree with him "Iron Horse " they are I operate on the KISS theory... Keep It Simple Stupid... Lights gauges and AC I'am good to go.. screw the electronics levers, cables work just fine for me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I really like the 40-60 series tractors. I wish they would have put the 540 in the wide frame models. I would be all over them then for my next tractor. If I wasn't looking for mfwd I would probably end up with another 40 series. There is nothing like looking down the wide hood all day long.

Went to my first live - online auction this winter. That was a little different. I would bid online but I would be looking at the equipment first. There will always be positive and negative out comes no matter what it is.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> I really like the 40-60 series tractors. I wish they would have put the 540 in the wide frame models. I would be all over them then for my next tractor. If I wasn't looking for mfwd I would probably end up with another 40 series. There is nothing like looking down the wide hood all day l.


 I love the wide hoods also then throw the wide quad rib tires on the front and a 6" chrome pipe with the the air stack polished and paint the side screens gloss black oh ya now that's a tractor..


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

There is only one problem, I have to wait until Wednesday to see it. Good things come to those who wait.

Snowball, between the 6" chrome stack comment and the other post that you have running, I have determined that you need to get outdoors and see some sunshine.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lostin55 said:


> There is only one problem, I have to wait until Wednesday to see it. Good things come to those who wait.
> Snowball, between the 6" chrome stack comment and the other post that you have running, I have determined that you need to get outdoors and see some sunshine.


Lol ^ he's right Sno.....


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I bought a 4840 two years ago at auction and had to pay $20000 for it. It's been a good old tractor. My sil told me before I bought it "if you walk by one in July eating a ice cream cone you'll have to use either to start it". He was pretty much right. Mel


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You are right about the ether to start them. I have one that if I take to long eating lunch in July I have to give it a snort to start it. Hopefully it will fit the bill for what I need.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

My 4850 is coo old blooded too! But is sure a sight to see it roll some smoke at startup. I was so surprised when I went to look at this 4840 I have the first time, it had set outside all winter in the middle of a quarter section where it was parked after wheat drilling with not much special attention at all. I cycled the key a few times, then with 5 long cranks she fired!

I'm really sold on these tractors, plus they are so pretty to look at.

Trey


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

snowball said:


> I love the wide hoods also then throw the wide quad rib tires on the front and a 6" chrome pipe with the the air stack polished and paint the side screens gloss black oh ya now that's a tractor..


I personally like to stay with the factory color schemes. Really like the wide tires though. I'm divided on the chrome stack. Ran a 4955 when I worked out west, didn't think about it then, but when I got home and drove the 4040 for the first time I thought it looked like a skeleton with its skinny #$s hood and tiny tires.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

treymo said:


> My 4850 is coo old blooded too! But is sure a sight to see it roll some smoke at startup. I was so surprised when I went to look at this 4840 I have the first time, it had set outside all winter in the middle of a quarter section where it was parked after wheat drilling with not much special attention at all. I cycled the key a few times, then with 5 long cranks she fired!
> 
> I'm really sold on these tractors, plus they are so pretty to look at.
> 
> Trey


I love they way they start up too. The 49 I ran, they had it turned up and when you got on it man did she blow out some smoke. I actually got told I was driving to slow in the field. Pulling away from the combines at half throttle in about mid range in the gears, floor it and work through the gears and you left quite the trail. You had no problem seeing where I was at. In Neb. it was a calm day at the field and I actually had smoke rings around the field that lingered for 15 20 mins.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

treymo said:


> My 4850 is coo old blooded too! . I cycled the key a few times, then with 5 long cranks she fired!
> Trey


Trey

May I ask what cycling the key 5 times is intended to accomplish?

My 4255 with basically the same engine except without the intercooler will crank easily at around freezing temp's without the aid of ether or coolant heater.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> There is only one problem, I have to wait until Wednesday to see it. Good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Snowball, between the 6" chrome stack comment and the other post that you have running, I have determined that you need to get outdoors and see some sunshine.


that would be great if mother nature would offer up some the last 5 days been rain and 40 dg temps plus some hail storms , so I just stay close to the calving barn in the office and tell all you guys what to do LOL


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> Trey
> 
> May I ask what cycling the key 5 times is intended to accomplish?
> 
> My 4255 with basically the same engine except without the intercooler will crank easily at around freezing temp's without the aid of ether or coolant heater.


I wish that both of mine would crank when cool outside without ether. The 4440 is notoriously harder starting than the 4000, but neither like anything less than shirt sleeve weather. The 4000 has been rebuilt, the 4440 to my knowledge has not.

A separate question is this. How would a guy go about turning one of these up? I know why they do, and I have no interest in doing it to mine, but I am wondering if they are just turning up the fuel or are mods being done to the motors as well?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well it sure looks good:


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Trey
> 
> May I ask what cycling the key 5 times is intended to accomplish?
> 
> My 4255 with basically the same engine except without the intercooler will crank easily at around freezing temp's without the aid of ether or coolant heater.


TxJim I know you can answer this Q it's been 18 yr since I was with Deere, But those 4840 short of OH with the newer kit for higher compression , I remember we would send the pumps off and they would change some thing in the fuel delivery and we would advance the timing about 1 or 2 degrees and they would start alot better but would roll smoke like no tomorrow. Have you heard of others doing that and do you know what they changed in the pump I can't remember ? I just know after reading this thread I'am now thinking about trying to find one again... I love those tractors I put mine on a 1000 bu Knize cart never had trouble finding help to run that rig ...


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Well it sure looks good:


I have no idea how you got that pic up, but thanks. A computer guru I am not.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Lostin55 said:


> I wish that both of mine would crank when cool outside without ether. The 4440 is notoriously harder starting than the 4000, but neither like anything less than shirt sleeve weather. The 4000 has been rebuilt, the 4440 to my knowledge has not.
> 
> A separate question is this. How would a guy go about turning one of these up? I know why they do, and I have no interest in doing it to mine, but I am wondering if they are just turning up the fuel or are mods being done to the motors as well?


Safest way is pull the pump and send it to a shop tell them what your looking for in power and let them do it on a test stand you cant get more than enough HP though the pump if the motor's in good shape


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball

Honestly I can't answer your question because the dealership I worked for did not ever sell any 4840's. My guess bad starting must have something to do with the aneroid and possibly lower compression. I know one thing that JD stated would help 4430 cold start is to set the inj pump rack to "start position" while inj pump is at operating temp. To set rack after stopping engine push throttle handle to full speed then return throttle to idle position. Also I suggest to install two 12 volt batteries in parallel such as my 4255 came from factory vs two 6 volt batteries in series..


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> Safest way is pull the pump and send it to a shop tell them what your looking for in power and let them do it on a test stand you cant get more than enough HP though the pump if the motor's in good shape


Inj pump can be turned up on tractor BUT I'd suggest having tractor attached to a dynamometer to monitor HP increase.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> snowball
> 
> Honestly I can't answer your question because the dealership I worked for did not ever sell any 4840's. My guess bad starting must have something to do with the aneroid and possibly lower compression. I know one thing that JD stated would help 4430 cold start is to set the inj pump rack to "start position" while inj pump is at operating temp. To set rack after stopping engine push throttle handle to full speed then return throttle to idle position. Also I suggest to install two 12 volt batteries in parallel such as my 4255 came from factory vs two 6 volt batteries in series..


I have a few questions TX Jim.

1st. What is an aneroid and what does it do?

I didn't know about the "start position" on the injection pump rack.

2nd, Does it work on the 4440 as well?

My local JD tech said not to put 2 12 volts batteries in the 4440 as it would cause problems. I cannot recall what problems that he mentioned, but I do remember the gist of the conversation. I saw no problem as long as like you mentioned they were parallel and not in series like the 6 volts.

3rd Is this just an old wives tail or is there something to it?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Aneroid affects fuel delivery & clean air although 40 series aneroid is more advanced from 30 series . Rack in pump should be past WOT held by magnet in inj pump in start position. I think setting rack in inj pump with warm oil helps starting but I hope someone corrects me if that's inaccurate information. Ask your JD tech why tractors built later than 40 series didn't come from factory with two 6 volt batteries if he thinks two 12 volt batteries in parallel will cause problems???? I agree two 12 volt batteries ""attached in series"" on a 12 volt system such as a JD 4440 is a BIG NO-NO.

What WIVES TALE are you referring to??????????????


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Wrong tractor maybe? I am fairly sure it was the 4440.

You have me second guessing myself at this point.

Yes, 12 volts in series = 24 volts

....and I used the wrong spelling of tale/ tail.

Thanks for explaining the Aneroid.

I edited this to make more sense of it just after waking up from a nap. I worked all day and most of the night last night. I misread your reply to start with.

I just did call him and he said he doesn't remember why he said that at the time. It was the 4440 that we were talking about. He also said that a lot of guys are doing it to help with the cold starting for more amperage during cranking.

Is there a switch somewhere that that would be affected?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

IH tried the two 6V in series thing for a while too. One 12V seems to be at least as good and those two 6s never seemed to last very long.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When are you buying your 3x3? And when are you buying your so disc swather? And when are you buying your.........? You need a money tree. Ha


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, in the last 5 weeks I have bought the Vermeer rake, the 15 pack w/ rotate hay head and the JD 4840.

I am in the process of building the high lift for the 15 pack with the Bobcat quick-plate to use with the S300.

I called a guy last night on a Hesston 4755 w/ a 4720 acc. I should hear back next week. When the right rotary swather comes along at the right price, I will buy it too.

I would love a money tree. Do they grow in Northern Co or further south?

Careful not to judge a book buy it's cover. Sometimes when the sugar turns to s**t it pays to have the right equipment to expand rapidly and make a paycheck. I am sure everyone has seen oil prices and those that know what I do for a living can see why a guy might set himself up rapidly.

I am currently looking for a qualified operator to run some construction equipment that I have sitting around also, if you know of one that can run a piece of equipment without tearing it up or breaking it down send them my way.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> Is there a switch somewhere that that would be affected?


To change a JD 40 series tractor from two 6 volt batteries to two 12 volt batteries attached in PARALLEL all one needs to do is alter cables so batteries are attached both battery positive posts to starter & negatives to ground and nothing else required as it's still a 12 volt system.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've thought about doing that to my 4040. Just have not got around to it and really never checked into whether there would be any thing to gain by doing it.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> snowball
> 
> Honestly I can't answer your question because the dealership I worked for did not ever sell any 4840's. My guess bad starting must have something to do with the aneroid and possibly lower compression. I know one thing that JD stated would help 4430 cold start is to set the inj pump rack to "start position" while inj pump is at operating temp. To set rack after stopping engine push throttle handle to full speed then return throttle to idle position. Also I suggest to install two 12 volt batteries in parallel such as my 4255 came from factory vs two 6 volt batteries in series..


Tne pump shop that did our pumps would always replace the the aneriod valve with a after market valve for us , but there was something else I thought they did also.It's been 18 yrs since i was there so I have forgot just what they would do for us.. the 2 12 volts was just standard procedure for our shop also with a nipindenso starter


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Turn the steering wheel back and forth while starting. It works


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I put two gel cell batteries in series on my 4030 made it a whole new tractor as far as starting. It had an inframe OH at 8000hrs that was almost 30 years ago now. I use the tractor everyday to feed and load hay. The gel cells fit into the box on the left side. So now I have a great chain box on the right side.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Colby said:


> Turn the steering wheel back and forth while starting. It works


I guess that I don't understand how this is supposed to help a diesel motor start. Care to explain?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Colby said:


> Turn the steering wheel back and forth while starting. It works


It does because it destroke's the hy.pump which in turn lest the engine turn over easier ..... But for some reason a Farmer that just wrote a big check doesn't seem to like that opinion to much


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

snowball said:


> It does because it destroke's the hy.pump which in turn lest the engine turn over easier ..... But for some reason a Farmer that just wrote a big check doesn't seem to like that opinion to much


Understandably. Good to know.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well if you ever have 2nd thoughts about that 4840 , I sure would think about buying it if I can Talk HiTech (a/k/a James Bond ) into a Free hunting trip in your area if he would haul the 4840 back to Wi. for me , but that tractor might be a load for that Jetta  You got your self and good tractor and since you knew the owner that is a huge gift right there in it's self


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Colby said:


> Turn the steering wheel back and forth while starting. It works


I agree as turning steering wheel rapidly back & forth relieves hyd pressure that frt hyd pump is trying to build while cranking engine. I learned that trick back in the 60's. One can also destroke the frt hyd pump with a manual destoking screw or a high $$$$$ electric destroking kit.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Colby said:


> Turn the steering wheel back and forth while starting. It works


Yeah I've heard of that... guy we used to buy hay from years ago had an older Deere that he left out there for folks to load hay with (he didn't like leaving his domino games at the beer hall) and it wouldn't start unless you jiggled the steering wheel back and forth... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah I've heard of that... guy we used to buy hay from years ago had an older Deere that he left out there for folks to load hay with (he didn't like leaving his domino games at the beer hall) )
> 
> Later! OL JR


Is that cause I was worried that somebody would cheat while he was gone ? I thought you Texan's shot anybody that cheated at games ?? :huh:


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

snowball said:


> Is that cause I was worried that somebody would cheat while he was gone ? I thought you Texan's shot anybody that cheated at games ?? :huh:


Nah... because he was mostly retired and just liked to drink cold Shiner beer and play dominoes... let the jungvolk load and haul their hay, and come by the beer hall and tell him how much hay they wanted and pay him for it... almost the "honor system"...

Guess it worked well for him... course that was a different time (around 30 years ago).

Later! OL JR


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> I really like the 40-60 series tractors. I wish they would have put the 540 in the wide frame models. I would be all over them then for my next tractor. If I wasn't looking for mfwd I would probably end up with another 40 series. There is nothing like looking down the wide hood all day long.
> 
> Went to my first live - online auction this winter. That was a little different. I would bid online but I would be looking at the equipment first. There will always be positive and negative out comes no matter what it is.


Considering the popularity of the larger HP 40-55 series JD tractors with 1000 rpm ONLY pto shafts just think how many more new tractors in those models JD would have sold if they had the 540/1000 rpm pto option. Your handle might have been "JD 4650 or 4850"!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Now that I have seen it I can say that it is a nice tractor. Nicer than my 4440, in appearance, by a good measure.
It was cold today and true to form it didn't want to start. Of course the ether can was empty. The turning the steering wheel trick works.
It does have a "linkage issue" that will need to be addressed. Shifter in park, tranny in gear. I am not sure about that one yet. We will see when I dig into it I guess. Shifter to the right side of slot it is in gear, on the left side of the slot either neutral or actually in park.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like some cheap hp to me. Hope all works for the best with it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lostin55 said:


> Now that I have seen it I can say that it is a nice tractor. Nicer than my 4440, in appearance, by a good measure.
> It was cold today and true to form it didn't want to start. Of course the ether can was empty. The turning the steering wheel trick works.
> It does have a "linkage issue" that will need to be addressed. Shifter in park, tranny in gear. I am not sure about that one yet. We will see when I dig into it I guess. Shifter to the right side of slot it is in gear, on the left side of the slot either neutral or actually in park.


While your in there, if your shifter is moving hard I would also replace the cable. Will have to do mine this winter, it is starting to get hard to shift.


----------

